# So you want to fish Matapeake Pier on Opening Day?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just some insight on what happened last year when I fished there.

1. Pier was mobbed by 8 PM. Unless you were a good caster, stay away from the front rail. People were casting all over the place and the season has not even started yet (The law says no stripers in possession from midnight to 5 AM). 

2. At 4 AM, 14,000 fisherman arrived just in time to start the season off at 5 AM. At the same time, 15,000 boaters arrived and waited in line to launch their boats. I counted one boat launched *every 2 minutes*! There was no room for anyone to come into the parking lot as all spaces were occupied and the line for boat launching was out of the parking lot and into the main entrance road.

By 5 AM there must have been 50 people on the pier with their rod(s) out. I lost count of how many rods were in the water by this point.

3. As I tried to leave at 1000 AM, it took me a lot of luck and some good driving skills to get the heck out of Dodge! It was a zoo!

4. Boat trailers lined the road all the way to the entrance to the park. At some points, it was impossible to get through due to boat trailers on both sides of the road.

5. Boaters would get out into the bay, spend 30 minutes and try to return with their one 28" fish. Boats in and out - it was a scene.

IHMO - This year I will avoid Matapeake at all costs!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This year I'll have my own boat for opening day. She'll be wet slipped at a marina on the western shore. Finally some freedom from crowded piers, crowded boat ramps, and back-ups at the bay bridge.

Catman.


----------



## DirrtyHarry (Jun 9, 2002)

Not sure if I want to hit the boat or just head to the Tank. Its gonna be a mess where ever you go... opening day this year is actually on my birthday and the first birthday since I can remember that I am not going to work. I will be going fishin'!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ugh. I would avoid opening day like the plague. But we might want to arrange a little get together quietly on the side. There are other places to fish that aren't so stinking crowded.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Hey guys .. I was just wondering..
What do you think about hitting Sandypoint
instead of Metapeak on opening day?
Any possiblility fishing from other side might bring qual or better result?
What do you guys think?  

From the shore of course.....


----------



## Ben (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds good. What is the best way to fish sandy point. Places, baits, etc.. Never have fished it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, everyone go to Sandy Point! Huge shindig at SPSP! then I'll go across the brige and fish the bird park and not pay $4.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Bird park??


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Do the math

SPSP entrance fee - $4.00.

Bird park is free but you have to pay the 
Bay bridge fee of $2.50 and cross the bridge.
Bird park has parking for 10(?) cars. I know the lot is real small.

I have not fished the bird park but know that SPSP has fish. My vote is on SPSP provided you get there early (4 AM or earlier and wait for the gate to open) before the boaters arrive.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

jangwuah,
if you cross the bridge, there is a bird watching park on the left. There is a very small parking lot near a little motel where you can park and walk a ways out onto a little beach. Then stick your sand spikes and cast it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Wooo... nice...

Another place to fish... is it crowded?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

I thought the bird park was a reference to the park area in the industrial park area. I know it is small and opens when the ranger opens the gate around 8 AM.

This other place - Do you have to wade out to get to it? Is this right next to the Westbound side of the bay bridge on the Eastern shore side? The area there is shallow. In case you hadn't checked it out, a log in the shallow area there now sports an American Flag on it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

uh, you got me. I have no idea. I haven't ever fished there. Maybe I got the location messed up in my head.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

...And you want to be my fishing partner?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Can I take Husky's place?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

anyone try the Tank on opening day last year? If so was it any good. My fishing days are numbered this year so i need to make them count.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Jangwah, Husky, Sandcrab,

I think you're referring to Terrapin Park. Instead of turning right going to Matapeak, you go left. On the 1st light, turn left. Keep right and you'll pass some commercial buildings until you'll see the "Terrapin Park" sign. The parking lot is kinda small, and the walk to the beach is around 10 min. I don't know how crowded it gets though.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tunafish,

You are right! That is the park. Parking lot holds about 10 cars and you have to wait for the ranger to open the gate at 8 AM.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Its almost here I probily go to Sandy Point over going to Matapeake.Its crowed enough already;eventhough its prbily better to fish Matapeake on a northeasterly breeze.


----------

